# poster with kenpo stances



## Blindside (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm look for a wall poster that shows all the kenpo stances, preferably with the illustrations from Infinite Insights on alignment and weight distribution.  I am hoping someone out there knows if there is a product like that.

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 6, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I'm look for a wall poster that shows all the kenpo stances, preferably with the illustrations from Infinite Insights on alignment and weight distribution.  Thanks,
> Lamont



I have not seen such a poster, but a good idea.

 :asian:


----------

